

Java Programming 101 - curlandc30

Does anyone have a beginner guide or book for Java programming for first time programmers? It would help me out a lot thanks!
======
parenthesis
Have a look at _Objects First With Java_ : [http://www.amazon.com/Objects-
First-Java-Practical-Introduct...](http://www.amazon.com/Objects-First-Java-
Practical-Introduction/dp/0136060862/)

------
jonafato
How to think like a computer scientist is always a popular one:
<http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkapjava/>

